
GLOBA: accelerating technologies will create a global state by 2050 - joshrule
http://www.kurzweilai.net/globa-accelerating-technologies-will-create-a-global-state-by-2050?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
rimantas
> Imagine you are a very young primary school child in the 2020s and you are
> watching > your “vid” (i.e., your 3D video player) in your living room.

3D? With a speech recognition, no less? That's a good start.

> You notice that about 60% of the programs and the content of the world media
> you are > receiving on your vid is in the world’s 1st or 2nd most spoken
> language, i.e., > English.

Define "spoken".

> You therefore decide to master this language so that you can understand what
> most > of the world is saying.

No kidding. I am amazed that there are people who take his writing seriously.

Because technology is easier to grasp and predict than sociology it does not
mean that we can replace one with other.

------
mitko
"Oh, brave new world!" - is the picture he is painting positive or negative?

With a global, rather than distributed government, there is a single point of
failure.

------
zazi
> It will certainly not be Chinese, since the world will utterly reject
> China’s incredibly clumsy and stupid writing system. China is the only
> country in the world (as far as I know) that does not use an alphabet in its
> writing. Instead of having to learn an alphabet of some two dozen symbols,
> the Chinese have to learn thousands of symbols to write their language.

Really? This just seems like bigoted drivel.

